
Show HN: After 50 iterations, I finally managed to publish my website - bogdan-ptr
https://bogdanpetrescu.com/
======
verdverm
I'm not a fan of fade in or other animations that delay the display of
important text or information. (Generally dislike animations as they are
distracting )

I missed most of the content as I scrolled. (Hence why I dislike it)

~~~
bogdan-ptr
Thanks for your feedback!

------
bogdan-ptr
Hey guys! I am very excited to share my portfolio :D After 2 years and about
50+ iterations I finally managed to publish my website. If you got a spare
minute, check it out!

------
bennettnate5
I like it! The fade-in and up on the paragraphs is a nice touch, and it has a
minimalistic feel that makes me want to read each section.

~~~
bogdan-ptr
Glad you like it :)

